
US plans to cut legal immigration - throw2bit
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/08/02/us/politics/trump-immigration.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&referer=
======
throw2bit
Bill to issue greencards based on a points based system, much like Canada
Express entry. The draft of the bill is here

[https://www.cotton.senate.gov/files/documents/170802_New_RAI...](https://www.cotton.senate.gov/files/documents/170802_New_RAISE_Act_Bill_Text.pdf)

